# Movie: Sniper Legacy rating.



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom Berenger's sniper, honestly I thought they went downhill since the first one. I just finished watching his latest Sniper Legacy, to me this one makes a major comeback. I'll rate it 4 out of 5, enjoyable, worth watching in my book.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

glad you gave the heads up Moonshine, as you stated the first was really good but they got worse as they went. last couple arent worth wasting an hour of your life for really.when i saw this one was coming out my first thought was that'll be a waste. since you've given it a decent raating, i'll at least watch it now


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost picked this one up tonight. 
I will next time for sure now. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Redbox here I come.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

After reading your recommendation, I watched this the other day. Thanks. It was good.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good flik, could have done without the Allstate guy though, I was waiting for him to say something about insurance casualties. :hopelessness:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

survival said:


> Good flik, could have done without the Allstate guy though, I was waiting for him to say something about insurance casualties. :hopelessness:


You mean the POTUS that Jack Bauer saved?


----------

